# Strange growth on plants



## Jai (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello, a few weeks ago I looked at my plants and saw some small bumps forming. I just looked again today and noticed that there are now a lot of bumps and it seems to have spread to my other plants. Could someone please help me determine what this is and how to get rid of it? There are also small white dots in each bump.

Thanks in advance!

Pictures:


















(If the images don't show


http://imgur.com/Q3vob

)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC, and thanks for the good photos. I've never seen anything like this, but other members may be able to identify it for you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Are those plants Java Ferns? I'm still trying to remember if I have seen anything like that. The only idea I have is that Java Ferns grow "baby ferns" on their leaves at times.


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes it is java fern, but this growth is also on the stems of the plant. I have also noticed that whenever an "infected" leaf touches a healthy leaf, that healthy leaf will start to grow the bumps too.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I too have been through this.
Will spread among all java type ferns, did not affect anubias or bolbitus in my tank.
Had to remove it all.

Here is a thread from another forum with many additional links.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/805442-java-fern-green-bumps-virus.html


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

That's interesting. Java fern can regenerate itself even if you remove all the leaves from the rhizome. FWIW.


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2017)

Is there any way to "save" the plant? I assume that if it is a virus and it infects the rhizome, new growth will have this too.


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2017)

But in each bump there is a white dot, so I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Having dealt with this in the past.
I've never had it stop, contact spreads it, all became infected.
Even trimmed all leaves and stripped rhizome clean, all new growth contained it.
Rhizome even becomes covered in it.
Mind you Java will keep growing just covered in this crap.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

wow very interesting! My question is does it cover real thick or lightly? and does it harm the plants?


----------



## Jai (Dec 15, 2017)

Alright, know what causes this? And if I were to add more Java Fern a few weeks later to the tank, would they start to grow it too?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Maryland Guppy said:


> I too have been through this.
> Will spread among all java type ferns, did not affect anubias or bolbitus in my tank.
> Had to remove it all.
> 
> ...


That linked article is a very good one. I never had any of this when I had lots of Java Ferns. If this was my problem I would just get rid of all of the Java Ferns and accept that I wouldn't be using Java Ferns again. There are so many aquatic plants available now that don't have serious problems, so why subject yourself to this?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

I have no idea idea how this could spread other than contact.
How long to wait before adding new Java??? I don't know.

In the end I gave it to a school teacher for student's tanks.
Made him aware of the issue and he was okay with it.


----------

